# Bootloader Won't Recognize Files *fixed*



## Leeeshock (Jul 29, 2011)

So just got a new phone and rooted already but I'm having a problem unrooting... Cuz when I try to flash a Mr1+ota it never recognizes it as a PG05IMG...and also with my new phone I tried to flash a radio but it also didn't recognize sooo obviously I am doing something wrong any ideas? Thanks

*EDIT: after about 30 mins of some mad googling i figured it out haha... my sd card was in FAT format instead of FAT32 so changed it and seems to have worked*


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

Check the MD5
Make sure the radio file is called PG05IMG.zip
Flash in the bootloader

If it still isn't working, it's beyond me.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're on windows and you don't have 'show file extensions' enabled you may be renaming the PG05IMG.zip.zip, ensure you have the file named properly, check the md5 sum of the .zip file, place on the file at /sdcard/PG05IMG.zip. boot to bootloader (volume down + pwr button).


----------



## Leeeshock (Jul 29, 2011)

im 100%sure i wrote them right! i even did auto unroot for my part broken phone which put a PG05IMG on my root of the sdcard for me and it still didnt show up troubling...

*EDIT: after about 30 mins of some mad googling i figured it out haha... my sd card was in FAT format instead of FAT32 so changed it and seems to have worked*


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Make sure there on the root of the SD card?/


----------

